# Miter Saw Workstation



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

I finished up my miter saw workstation. Made from birch plywood, douglas fur and a little bit of maple. 8' long x 2' wide. Has a old shop vac with a Rockler auto switch connected to the saw. The design was inspired from the May-June 2010 Woodworker's Journal, (there is also a Youtube video where the editor talks about his design.) mine has some extra influence from some ideas I found over on lumberjocks.com. The base is a combination of 3/4" birch plywood and a torsion box built from Douglas fur 2x4's, rolls on a total of (8) 4" harbor freight casters, the wider kind with the cast iron insides. Rated for 275lbs each. Has the Kregg Flipstop kit for it. (Scored that on ebay.) The miter saw is a DeWalt 12" double bevel compound miter saw. With a freed blade 80t finishing blade. Has 3 Stanley power strips on it, (from Costco.) The storage doors are 10" thick with peg board and shelves. I have the smaller and larger Stanley storage boxed stashed inside.


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

*A few more pics*

A few more pics


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A very "workable" workstation. Must roll real easy. I like the built in storage.












 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's very nice. The organization is great. How do you like that Kreg flip stop system? Are you going to make a zero clearance backer for it?


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

*Miter Saw Workstation follow up*



ACP said:


> That's very nice. The organization is great. How do you like that Kreg flip stop system? Are you going to make a zero clearance backer for it?


 
I haven't gotten a chance just yet to use the completed project. The Kreg flip stop system I purchased had (4) 2' aluminum rails. With my setup I ended up only needing about 6' of rails. So I've got (1) 2' rail left over. (I might use that extra rail on the fence for my drill press.)

Zero clearance backer for it? Oh yea, I have lots of birch plywood scrap left over. I'll make that here this weekend.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nicely done! :smile:


----------



## renovatio (Jul 4, 2011)

This looks great!! I've been trying to work up the determination to build one of these- I may ask you some questions when I start. This is one of the best designed stations I've looked at.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nicely done! What are you storing in the plastic cases?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a very nice workstation. Nice looking and very usable. Good job!


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Very nicely done! What are you storing in the plastic cases?
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Screws, nuts, bolts, washers, wood screws, ect. I've got about 6 totally empty. I liked the plastic boxes, so I just went ahead and started purchasing enough to fill it all up. The smaller ones are from HF. The larger ones are Stanley boxes, but HF makes some knock off's that are the exact same size.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MariahHolt said:


> Screws, nuts, bolts, washers, wood screws, ect. I've got about 6 totally empty. I liked the plastic boxes, so I just went ahead and started purchasing enough to fill it all up. The smaller ones are from HF. The larger ones are Stanley boxes, but HF makes some knock off's that are the exact same size.


Cool man!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a very nice saw station. I like all the storage built into it.

Do you hit all those clamps when you turn the saw to cut on the left?


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! Great design. I may have to pilfer a few ideas! :icon_smile:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I really like it, all the storage is fantastic. Should provide years of good use. 
I've looked at the HF storage boxes, but never bought any. Are you happy with them? 
My preference would have been to make the side section to the left of the blade a little longer (2' - 4' more). That's how I did mine and it provides great support for 10' lumber. 
Great job.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

I love it! 

-Seth


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

A job well done I'd say. Very practical, with plenty of storage room. You've done a fantastic job with this. Nice work.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Man, I need to build one of these for my sliding CMS. You've done a very nice job with yours.


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

*Stanley vs HF storage boxes*



Ledhead said:


> I really like it, all the storage is fantastic. Should provide years of good use.
> I've looked at the HF storage boxes, but never bought any. Are you happy with them?
> My preference would have been to make the side section to the left of the blade a little longer (2' - 4' more). That's how I did mine and it provides great support for 10' lumber.
> Great job.


As for the larger boxes I’ve got mostly the Stanley. The smaller ones are mostly HF. (I had a hard time finding the smaller Stanley boxes at my local big box stores. They did carry the smaller Stanley boxes, but they were a different type.) The little trays can easily be interchanged between the Stanley and HF boxes. I have noticed a difference in the quality of the plastic between the HF and Stanley boxes. The Stanley boxes are with a doubt tougher and more durable. The heat of summer in my garage cause HF little trays to warp some also.


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

*clamps?*



sanchez said:


> That's a very nice saw station. I like all the storage built into it.
> 
> Do you hit all those clamps when you turn the saw to cut on the left?


 
I've got a bit more room to move the whole workstation over to the left or right. I might have to rearrange some of my clamps to avoid bumping into them. The base where the saw is bolted onto is setup where I can slide it forward about 3”, this will allow the needed clearance to do compound angle cuts. I can post some more detailed pics if needed.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I dont need any more pics. I was just curious. It looked so perfectly planned out. Now I understand you have a bit of wiggle room!


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is 1 sweet setup... Very organized!!!


----------

